# Snow Blower on Residential ?



## SilvaXXIII30 (Aug 12, 2008)

Snow Blower on Residential ? 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

How much would you charge for Residential Snow Removal using a snow blower? 
How much for Monthly and for Everytime?

One Car Driveway $
Two Car Driveway $

about 2 car length ? 

Because some people wont want plows on there driveways.

Thanks


----------



## tom_mccauley (Dec 10, 2007)

what ever your time is worth X length of time to do it.


----------



## SilvaXXIII30 (Aug 12, 2008)

What if I wanted to bill them monthly as opposed to everytime?


----------



## tom_mccauley (Dec 10, 2007)

SilvaXXIII30;597654 said:


> What if I wanted to bill them monthly as opposed to everytime?


Rate "per push" X number of times plowed during billing period.


----------



## SilvaXXIII30 (Aug 12, 2008)

Sorry I ment more like a salary? Monthly


----------



## tom_mccauley (Dec 10, 2007)

Or just get them to sign a seasonal contract which is.....$xxx.xx for the season, say 11-01-08 to 04-30-09


----------



## SilvaXXIII30 (Aug 12, 2008)

so how much for the season you'd say?


----------



## tom_mccauley (Dec 10, 2007)

SilvaXXIII30;597665 said:


> so how much for the season you'd say?


That is a very open ended question!. I don't know what you need to make to cover your expenses like insurance,gas,oil,time etc.... oh, and profit!. Prices vary dramatically from city to city. It could range from $25.00-$100.00 or more, just hard to say.ussmileyflag


----------



## hydro_37 (Sep 10, 2006)

Ask around your town to see what people are paying and go from there.
Every town is different on pricing.


----------



## SilvaXXIII30 (Aug 12, 2008)

k 
Thanks


----------



## JDiepstra (Sep 15, 2008)

I don't know where you are from since I have never heard of Mississauga but here in Southwestern MI I aim for about $250 for the season to plow a normal driveway. If they wanted it snowblown, I would add another 50% (minimum) of that I think, upping it to $375. And that was if I even had time to mess with unloading, gassing up, and loading the snowblower. My reasoning is that it would take a lot longer and would require more equipment. Are you going to be plowing at all? Honestly, I don't think I'd even do it unless I didn't have a plow at all. Plus, it's cold outside!

You would probably have to at least double it to break even on that one.


----------



## SilvaXXIII30 (Aug 12, 2008)

I live in Canada ,10 minutes aways from Toronto...


----------



## RAZOR (Dec 19, 2001)

I hear guys in the GTA are wanting around $500 per season to plow and double drive and clear the steps. If you are snowblowing you should be able to add a few more $ to that.


----------



## SilvaXXIII30 (Aug 12, 2008)

I was thinking 200 a month without salt and 250 a month with salt for a double car driveway


----------



## Neige (Jan 29, 2008)

Sh!!t I live in the wrong place.


----------



## SilvaXXIII30 (Aug 12, 2008)

lol why you say that


----------



## Neige (Jan 29, 2008)

We charge $300 for a 2 car wide drive for the season.


----------



## SilvaXXIII30 (Aug 12, 2008)

And it Snows alot more there too I bet?, 300 is to cheap I think I would say at least 500 - 600 for the season, When I worked with my orther company I went out at least 20 times last season

If you put $25 to clean the driveway Times 20 for how many times you gonna be cleaning the driveway its gonna be $500 - Plus SALT , you could include it with the price or seprate it also depends how you salt....

If it was $300 for the season, divided by 20 for how may times your gonna be cleaning up the driveway your only doing the driveway for $15.


tymusic


----------



## Neige (Jan 29, 2008)

I wish, you have no idea. Last year 100 times. Let me ask you this, how many times whould you have gone out 2 years ago. Or better yet what was the average, the last 5 years not including last year.


----------



## SilvaXXIII30 (Aug 12, 2008)

I only worked snow for 3 years with my landscaping company, 4 in the summer and 3 in the winter, the first year was the best it hardly snowed I went out maybe 10 times the second was got worse about 15 - 20 times and last year 20 - 25 times...

The last year I worked about 230 hrs if you put that 8 hrs a day lets say.. it would be 30 times i went out, but alot of those day were long hrs

So i said 20-25 times I went out basically


----------

